

Y Combinator To Startups: “We think the iPad is meant to be a Windows killer” - jack7890
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/01/ipad-windows-killer/

======
TomOfTTB
I don't know that I agree with the RFS but there's no doubt the iPad is a
platform practically built for YC. Apple's restrictive approval process
creates a barrier to entry for large scale startups since no one is going to
spend millions of dollars on a product that might be arbitrarily denied entry
to the market. That barrier makes a huge opening for YC size startups to
target the market and make some significant gains.

I still think the iPad has some limitations that will prevent it from being a
Windows killer (multi-tasking, restricting vital areas of innovation like
input, etc...). But if you're looking to apply for YC funding you really have
nothing to lose.

~~~
phlee
Not to mention the iPad has a screen size allowing developers to create
applications unlike many you see on the iPhone.

------
abyssknight
I think there is quite a bit of merit to this. My wife and I hardly open our
laptops at home anymore. The iPhone allows us to do most of what we need to do
on the Internet without the dead weight and overhead of a full blown laptop.

A netbook is out of the question, as the keyboard is a pain compared to the
iPhone; we have plenty of practice on the virtual keyboard from texting, and
the autocorrect (for the most part) works well. The connectivity isn't bound
to WiFi, and the cost is something we've built into our monthly bills. Being
'always-on' is something we take for granted, but it really makes the
experience that much more immersive.

